# Golden in Kill shelter



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

an adorable Golden Mix is at the Spalding County animal shelter. His date to be "unavailable" is June 23rd... I hope someone can rescue him..
http://www.spaldingcountyanimalshelter.com/dogs2.htm


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Ah theres two there...


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh my gosh, they're both beautiful. I hope someone will rescue/adopt them and the lab mix. 

~Jackie


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Does anyone on this board from GRR groups have contacts at the Atlanta GRR? Maybe they can rescue these 2 beautiful kids.


----------



## Tinsley (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh no  !!

Is he really going to be PTS if no one rescues him??????


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

Yes they will put them to sleep if not rescued.

Please contact ALL OF THE GOLDEN RET. RESCUES IN GEORGIA!!!!


----------



## Tinsley (Nov 11, 2008)

I can't believe there is some sort of countdown on their lives. I'm in the UK I wish there was something I could do for all the animals on there...I wish it was Spalding UK then maybe I could do something to actually help. I hope someone rescues them...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow they only get one week before being PTS there? How sad..


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Has anyone contacted the golden rescues in Atlanta?


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I just emailed a Golden Retriever rescue in Atlanta with the link. http://www.grra.com/Contact.html


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Just looked at Spalding County's web site and just love how they say "unavailable" after such and such a time & date.

Why don't they just say it like it is.....that they will be *killed* after 4:30. 
Huh? Why sugar coat it ???? 
Oh you're surendering your pet? We'll we keep it a week, and after 4:30 on Fridays we *KILL *it*. *
Now go on and have a nice life Mr. or Mrs. pet dumper.

.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Just got an email from the rescue in Atlanta:

Hi,

According to the shelter, these dogs are not available until 6/22. We will follow up with them and if the dogs are not reclaimed, we will send someone to the shelter. Thanks

Cathie Andress
GRRA


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

So that means they give them one day to be adopted? That's crazy!!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Sry for the rant before.........It seems this place has only one thing on their minds..


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I emailed Adopt a Golden of Atlanta and aarf Atlanta. That way other rescues are aware also.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Spalding doesn't give them much time. Many others do not either. They have so many dogs coming into the shelter on a daily basis. Educating people in the area is the only way to change this. Some of these shelters, and it makes me sick, can in no way become no-kill due to numbers alone. I sure wish we could change that. You save one and so many others are put down. Hard to believe the only reason why a number of animals are put down is just because there is no home to take them.  Many people only focus on GR's or GR mixes. Imagine how many others are out there.


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

We are very lucky to have 2 great golden retriever rescue groups here in North Georgia. The last time I was on the Adopt a Golden Atlanta website they had over 60 goldens in the program. They also help great Pyrenees dogs as well. It is sad so many dogs have been turned in during bad economic times.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gerard and gabbi*

*GERARD AND GABBI-THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL!!*
http://www.spaldingcountyanimalshelter.com/dogs1.htm

*Gerard**


(Click on the photo for a better view.)
SCAS Code: A09-1271 
Primary Breed: Golden Retriever 
Secondary Breed: Mix 
Gender: Male 
Age: Adult 
Date Picked Up: 06/16/09 
Location: Jackson Rd 

How to Reclaim
if you own this animal
How to Adopt
if you would like to own this animal

This animal is scheduled to be unavailable 
after 4:30 pm on June 23, 2009.
*
Not Sure? Sign up for our
LAST CHANCE NOTIFICATION
http://www.spaldingcountyanimalshelter.com/notification.htm
"Notify me if no one else claims this animal, 
then I will adopt it on its last available 


*
*GABBI**


(Click on the photo for a better view.)
SCAS Code: A09-1268 
Primary Breed: Golden Retriever 
Secondary Breed: Mix 
Gender: Female 
Age: Adult 
Date Picked Up: 06/16/09 
Location: Zebulon Rd 

How to Reclaim
if you own this animal
How to Adopt
if you would like to own this animal

This animal is scheduled to be unavailable 
after 4:30 pm on June 23, 2009.

*Not Sure? Sign up for our
LAST CHANCE NOTIFICATION
http://www.spaldingcountyanimalshelter.com/notification.htm
"Notify me if no one else claims this animal, 
then I will adopt it on its last available*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

thanks everyone for emlg. 
They are breaking my heart!!

I'll email Atlanta Dog Squad, too!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

no one e-mailed me back.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

hi,
I just got this e-mail:
Hi Joy, it is my understanding that GRRA is going to look at them on Monday.
Thanks!

Lexie Yarbrough
Director-Intake
404-483-6036
www.adoptagoldenatlanta.com


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

That's great news.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Geez*

Geez

I hope GRRA looks at them.

Thanks!


http://www.spaldingcountyanimalshelter.com/dogs1.htm


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm thinking the lady from GRRA who emailed must have already called about them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

praying GRRA goes to look and them today and takes them.

THANK YOU ALL FOR emlg. for them~~~


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

I heard he is safe.. The prez of grra emailed me.

Sorry, I didn't see this thread.. just went ahead and got wound up! :bowl:

pat


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

You said he. Isn't there two at that shelter?


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks fostermom.. I like male dogs.. I'm ok.. and I can wait.. I just get frustrated knowing about all the euthanizing that goes on...

Finn.. there were two goldens at that shelter. this is the message I got about the one-- Gerard:
_
Patricia,
Gerard was not available for rescue until today. We called this morning and found out he had not been reclaimed so we got him a short time ago. He's safe now. Thanks

Cathie Andress
GRRA President_


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

FinnTastic said:


> You said he. Isn't there two at that shelter?


Per the Spalding website, Gerald was rescued and Gabbi was adopted! Hooray! I'm so happy for them both!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amanda from GRRA just emld.*

Amanda just emld me:

yes. grra rescued gerald and gabbi was adopted


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

That's great news!! So glad they are safe.


----------

